# McNair Shot



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.newschannel5.com/Global/story.asp?S=10643962



> Former Titans quarterback Steve McNair has been killed. Police said McNair suffered a fatal gunshot wound to the head in downtown Nashville.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

:| Rip


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

What? Damn, sad news. R.I.P.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im sorry that I have to be the guy to say this, but it sounds like he was into some shady shit. Shot at his condo with a tweenty year old woman who he purchased an escalade for. He is a married man with children, makes it real hard for me to feel bad for the dude. Im gonna go out on a limb and say he got into something he shouldnt have in one way or another. Im not saying that he deserved to be killed, but he wasnt some upstanding citizen that im gonna feel sorry for.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is very unfortunate. An extremly unnecessary and sad incident.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

McNair was not a good person. Someone neg repped me for pointing this out, but its completely true. This is called karma. He did something terrible and it came back to bite him in the ass.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> McNair was not a good person. Someone neg repped me for pointing this out, but its completely true. This is called karma. He did something terrible and it came back to bite him in the ass.


I didn't neg rep you. But what did he do? I really don't know if he in fact did anything, or you're just assuming he did.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He was cheating on his wife with a tweenty year old waitress that he had purchased an escalade for. He was a married man with kids and he was running around with some young girl. Id say that is pretty F'D up.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> He was cheating on his wife with a tweenty year old waitress that he had purchased an escalade for. He was a married man with kids and he was running around with some young girl. Id say that is pretty F'D up.


Ah ok, I see. I didn't know that was going on.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

it was a murder suicide. She killed him while he was sleeping on the couch then killed herself.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Whoever neg repped me with "talk about what you know", why dont you take your ignorant self to a news website and look at the circumstances of this guys death. McNair was a sleeze ball. Im not speculating, this is a fact.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Whoever neg repped me with "talk about what you know", why dont you take your ignorant self to a news website and look at the circumstances of this guys death. McNair was a sleeze ball. Im not speculating, this is a fact.



neg reps- happen man- don't worry about them as a lot of times it's just petty. McNair had his flaws obviously but if everyone who cheated on their spouse was shot in cold blood while sleeping then the world's population problem would definitely be solved. 

What he did was wrong to his wife and children but getting killed in cold blood is too steep a price to pay for being morally flawed IMO. 

Everyone has their flaws and sometimes people can learn from them- I dunno what exactly transpired between McNair and this young lady other than he was in the wrong and it was shady but getting shot while asleep seems a harsh payment to pay. In these cases it's always hard to know what exactly happened between the two and what led to the outcome but either way killing someone and then yourself isn't the best way to solve anything nor does it make it justified or a good outcome for the families involved.


----------

